# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Tajo >  Carta reivindicativa Ibérica en defensa del Tajo/Tejo

## jasg555

No me deja copiarla el pdf. Pongo el enlace:

http://www.fnca.eu/fnca/conflictos/t...00119carta.pdf

----------


## ben-amar

> No me deja copiarla el pdf. Pongo el enlace:
> 
> http://www.fnca.eu/fnca/conflictos/t...00119carta.pdf


Bueno.... parece que el contraataque se ha puesto en marcha.
Por logica, la Comision Europea les dará la razón ateniendoe a la DM. Quizas se sancione a España por incumplimiento sistematico y le obligue a comportarse con cordura.
Solo les falta un empujoncito del gobierno de nuestros vecinos

----------


## jasg555

> Bueno.... parece que el contraataque se ha puesto en marcha.
> Por logica, la Comision Europea les dará la razón ateniendoe a la DM. Quizas se sancione a España por incumplimiento sistematico y le obligue a comportarse con cordura.
> Solo les falta un empujoncito del gobierno de nuestros vecinos


 Aún es una posición débil, la gente no está muy concienciada.
El apoyo de Madrid es importantísimo, dentro de poco la capital tomará cartas, no le queda otra.

----------

